# Netz-Kriminalität: BKA-Chef warnt vor Paypal, Ebay, ClickandBuy



## webwatcher (8 Oktober 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,654031,00.html


> Einer aktuellen Studie zufolge war jeder zweite Deutsche Internetnutzer schon einmal Opfer krimineller Aktivitäten im Netz. Vorne liegen in der Statistik Betrug und Datenklau. Als besonders gefährdet stufte BKA-Chef Ziercke Online-Bezahlsysteme wie Paypal oder ClickandBuy ein.


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Netz-Kriminalität: BKA-Chef warnt vor Paypal, Ebay, ClickandBuy*



webwatcher schrieb:


> > Als besonders gefährdet stufte BKA-Chef Ziercke Online-Bezahlsysteme wie Paypal oder ClickandBuy ein.


Mir scheint, dass es mit beiden, vorallem mit dem erstgenannten, rapide bergab geht. Die PayPal-Mutter eBay baut überall Stellen ab, insbesondere im Bereich der Betrugsabteilungen. Schaut euch nur mal diese Artikel an - da kann einem ja schlecht werden bei: Google


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2014)

Lustig: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...raegliche-preiskorrekturen.46699/#post-379690


> *PayPal erlaubt nachträgliche Preiskorrekturen*


----------

